
Introducing VR view: embed immersive content into your apps and websites - tholford
https://developers.googleblog.com/2016/03/introducing-vr-view-embed-immersive.html
======
mattnewport
I read the blog post and the docs linked from github and I didn't see anything
about support for VR headsets on the PC. I take it this is VR only when using
Cardboard on a phone?

That would fit with Google's approach to VR so far. Cardboard is a neat idea
but a pretty bad headset experience compared to Gear VR or the desktop
headsets. It would be nice to see Google's VR efforts playing nice with the
rest of the VR ecosystem rather than them only supporting Cardboard.

~~~
magicalist
Unfortunately right now the only way to do WebVR is Firefox Nightly with
about:config changes[1] or a special build of Chromium[1]. Hopefully this does
support better HMDs once those are shipping, but if you do want to try WebVR
now, there are a bunch of three.js demos that have already been ported over
(for various values of "ported").

[1] [http://mozvr.com/](http://mozvr.com/)

[2]
[https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BzudLt22BqGRbW9WTHMt...](https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BzudLt22BqGRbW9WTHMtOWMzNjQ)

~~~
iwilliams
WebVR works on Chrome for Android too, it's just gated behind chrome://flags

------
kough
Interesting idea but I really don't like the user experience. As I'm reading
the post on my phone I notice that the image is wiggling slightly. Try to drag
it around with my finger. No dice. Then start waving my phone around and
realize what's happening. No, thank you; although it makes sense for someone
with the goggles to be able to experience this in VR, I don't think it makes
any sense for normal mobile users.

------
cryowaffle
Pretty cool that a desktop PC gets mouse drag, a phone gets physical rotation
and a phone in cardboard gets stereo. Nice.

------
rjzzleep
Reminds me of ipix 360. I remember trying to pirate it when i was in
highschool. I guess its cool that we no longer need Java Applets to do these
things.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPIX](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPIX)

------
ourcat
This has been possible with ThreeJS for quite a while.

